# Contacts with expired prescription?



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Both my daughter and I need to order contacts. We both have our prescription information (off the boxes we still have) but the actual prescriptions are expired. Anyone know a contact option like alldaychemist? Something that will allow you to order the contacts without sending proof of prescription?


Thanks.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

RRR, I just tried this a couple weeks ago for my granddaughter, and no place I tried would accept it. Every one came back with a message that my provider had refused the order because the prescription had expired. I'll be interested to see if anyone else has any luck. I can see their reasoning behind not filling old ones, but gd didn't have the extra money for an exam now, either. Good luck!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I filled a prescription with 1800 contacts. I keep getting emails from them asking if I'm ready to reorder the same thing I had before, It's been quite some time since my original...they are supposed to only last 6 months to 1 year. Perhaps you can try them?


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

The online contact companies have to contact your provider for a valid prescription. You are putting a medical device on your eyes that can permanantly damage you if something goes wrong. This happens when people don't clean their hands, when they don't change their contacts regularly, when they get an eye infection or other problem but continue to put in contacts despite the lack of comfort. The fact that you have to see a doctor every so often catches these issues before permanant damage, usually. And of course, some patients don't take this seriously until it's too late (using the same dirty contacts over and over, whether due to trying to save money or due to not making the time for an appointment). 

Neither the doctor nor the contact lens company want any liability issues. Everyone who wears contacts should have at least one back up pair of glasses in case they have a medical issue or in case they rip or otherwise allow themselves to run out of contacts. 

You can't get around it - get an exam.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Contacts are available by prescription only. I don't know why you wouldn't want to get a script. Prescriptions change. You could probably get an inexpensive exam at Walmart or Sam's.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

I do have a prescription. We both do. While we did not fill all the 'refills' of contacts available, the prescriptions expired. 
The least expensive prescription via WalMart is 65.00 per person. This also requires us to fill the prescriptions there. I have found cheaper prices on contacts elsewhere- for instance, a three month supply for my daughter is 98.00 at WalMart and 56.00 elsewhere.
It isn't that we don't WANT an exam, it's that we do not have the money for them at this time.

Suzy, Jan- thanks for chiming in.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

RamblinRoseRanc, if you can't find a solution please send me a pm.


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

What do you mean, you are required to fill your prescription at Walmart if you get your exam there? You should be able to take your prescription wherever you want to. They may finalize your prescription as if you are purchasing, but you can decline an actual purchase, at least if we are talking about typical monthly or daily contacts.


----------



## mellba (Oct 15, 2004)

I have never ordered from this place, so I'm not recommending them, but their instructions for ordering don't mention that they verify your prescription. http://www.saveonlens.com/how_us.htm 
Forget what I just said. I kept searching the site and it says that they DO verify your prescription.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Yes, as far as I know you must be given a copy of your prescription even if you don't purchase the contacts from that provider.


----------



## kimmom2five (Apr 19, 2009)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> I do have a prescription. We both do. While we did not fill all the 'refills' of contacts available, the prescriptions expired.
> The least expensive prescription via WalMart is 65.00 per person. This also requires us to fill the prescriptions there. I have found cheaper prices on contacts elsewhere- for instance, a three month supply for my daughter is 98.00 at WalMart and 56.00 elsewhere.
> It isn't that we don't WANT an exam, it's that we do not have the money for them at this time.
> 
> Suzy, Jan- thanks for chiming in.


My teenagers just had contact exams there. I don't remember how much the exam was but it was fairly cheap and they got a pair of lenses with the exam. They were given their prescription and ordered contacts that started at $17 a box.


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Laws may vary from state to state, but here in Minnesota, contact lens prescriptions are good for one year and the doctor (or provider) must give the patient a signed copy of the prescription upon request.
.


----------



## BreeNoodle (Jul 28, 2016)

I believe you can purchase contacts without a prescription on Fresh Lens. They have free shipping on all orders if youâre in the USA / Canada. If you're still looking for contacts than hereâs their link: http://www.canadiancontactlenses.com/


----------



## RLStewart (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't remember where exactly but I know I ordered contacts from Canada without a prescription.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

This thread is 4+ years old. I imagine the OP has either filled the prescription or gotten another by now. How do these old threads even show up on a search? They don't for me.


----------

